# Wacom Bamboo Fun



## GreenWindow (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello. I have had a Wacom Bamboo Fun pen tablet for a couple of months now and that fact only saddens me more because of what just happened a couple days ago. I was just tilting my Gatorade bottle, without remember that the cap is off, and water spilled onto the tablet. Thankfully, water only spilled onto the corner of the tablet and wet the buttons on the right side.

It has been four days and I thought that my pen tablet would be working properly and, well, it is not acting as I thought it would. Oddly, the buttons work, but when I try to move the cursor with the mouse or the pen, the movements are not as smooth as before. The cursor jumps around and when I try to move the pen in a straight line, the cursor moves jaggedly along.

I tried to uninstall and re-install the driver to see if it would fix the problem. The problem persisted. Now I am desperate in seeking why my pen tablet is still moving roughly.

In short: Why is my pen tablet not working properly after water was spilled onto the tablet (specifically on the buttons and not on the pen or mouse)? And what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The right thing to do if something electronic gets wet is to remove power from it right away. Let it dry out for several days. After this try to power it back on. 

If power was on when this happened, it could have damaged part of the pad. There are circuit boards under the buttons that may be damaged. 

Unless you are going to send it back to the manufacture for repair, you have nothing to loose by taking it apart and see if you can find the problem.


----------



## GreenWindow (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay, thank you very much. I will try to wait some more then try to find the problem myself.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Any luck on this?


----------



## GreenWindow (Feb 22, 2008)

Fortunately, I waited and half of the tablet area recovered. I think I want to wait some more since it took a little over a week for that half to be functioning well.

I called the company and they said that the cost would be a minimum of $40 and a maximum is the cost of buying a new tablet. I think I am going to buy another tablet if the other half of the tablet area isn't permanently damaged.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks for the update.

If you do have this problem again, remove power asap. Let it dry out for a couple of days, and then try it.


----------

